# Setting-up a 20g Long



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

So I have too many plants (thanks DFWAPC guys!) and I just figured it would be fun and useful to set-up a tank just to host a menagerie of plants (nursery tank?) and see how they go while keeping the living-room display tank more neat. Moving material from one to the other, makes sense?

Tanks: 20g Long (30 x12 x 12) - something small that I can reposition if necessary.

Help me on lighting here... I was thinking on going with this Aqualight rig... any thoughts? Suggestions are welcomed.

http://www.amazon.com/Aqualight-Dua...3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1300895421&sr=1-3

Substrate: Eco complete 2 inches deep?

"Shaded area": Since I want to keep Java fern and anubias as well as brigher-light plants on the tank, does anyone have an idea of what to do to keep a permanent "filtered light" area in the tank (other than floating plants and other growth plant because those come and go).

Just want something I can set-up qickly and start planting. Fishes/inverts won't be a concern for now and if I ever want them in that tank I will throw some hardy guppies a few months from now.

Thanks!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have had good luck with this brand of fixture
http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Freshwater-Aquarium-Light-Fixture/dp/B00176787O/ref=sr_1_12?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1300900190&sr=1-12


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The the shaded area, have a fast growing plant like Westeria that you can keep trimmed to your needs but provided the cover to the shaded area in your tank. Another idea is to have a large piece of driftwood with overhang that you could plant within the shadows.

If you have an existing hood, you could modify it with adding a flush mount fixture and couple of 26w spiral florescent light bulbs.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You could also provide shade by using screening material to diffuse the light on maybe the back or front side of the tank. You could affix it to your light or make a frame and attach it to that. You can get the replacement screening at any hardware store.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I would go with a 29 gallon tank if you don't already have the tank. 20 gallon long is a bit shallow to keep low light plants with other stems. Hard to get the light right for both. Plus, you will be trimming often with a 20 gallon long.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

a 29 is what I haveand like it... the 20l is 30x12x12, and the 29g is 30x12x18. the problem with a 20 long is finding lighting that will not be to much light. just one normal t5 no bulb would give you high lighting because of the distant from the top of the tank to the bottom. I do know dna was clearance out there hagen glo fixtures. think a 2 bulb t5 ho would only be around 65 then 30 procent off. and just take out one of the bulbs..


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

You have classic "plant addict" symptoms 


Since light intensity decreases with distance, you could simply raise the light fixture 10-12 inches above the aquarium if you exclusively go with low light plants. Otherwise a layer or two of window screen cut to the appropriate size will work nicely.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what would these classic plant addict symptoms be and is there a cure or medication for it....


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the answers and suggestions... I already got the 20g long so now is up to light, substrate and a powerhead (do I really need a filter for an all-plant tank? I was thinking water changes can do the trick nicely on the set-up).

Joey, thanks for the heads-up on the DNA promotion of lights... I will check it out.

Yeah, addiction... I hear you


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

marcio said:


> (do I really need a filter for an all-plant tank? I was thinking water changes can do the trick nicely on the set-up


You may be able to do without a filter, but you probably will need circulation. A power head would do.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you could get by with a hob filter, and a hydor nano 240 or 425 gph power head...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

marcio said:


> Thanks for the answers and suggestions... I already got the 20g long so now is up to light, substrate and a powerhead (do I really need a filter for an all-plant tank? I was thinking water changes can do the trick nicely on the set-up).
> 
> Joey, thanks for the heads-up on the DNA promotion of lights... I will check it out.
> 
> Yeah, addiction... I hear you


you're welcome.. I'm going to DNA later on today for some rubble rock(saltwater aquarium)... and to see if they have any straight pin 65w power compact 10k or 50/50 bulbs...I will post from my phone if they have any 30 inch lights left, or you could do retro fit and I could help build a canopy....


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.aquatraders.com/T5-High-Output-Aquarium-Light-s/9.htm
this website sell cheap lighting too


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tea2160- Those little light strips are nice. Mike Herod uses them on many of his tanks.

FYI the 20g longs are used by many of the "rare" plant collectors to grow and maintain their plants. Yes it is frequent trimming but you use less ferts (less water volume) and just spread the plant wealth around!  I've thought about doing this myself. I did have a 29g set up for a few years as a plant grow out tank. It did well except for the low foreground plants. I had a Aqua light PC on it and it just wasn't strong enough to get to the bottom unless the bulbs were really pretty new.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

ew ek, autotraders works if you are looking for cheap lighting, I've ordered from them and friends have too. bad service people, and the fixtures doesn't last long... had a 4x65w fixture, each one had a ballast. all the fans and ballast where wired up together was a pain to figure out which ballast was what to replace it kept the bulbs and went retro fit.. 

odyessa low end company and bulbs.


----------

